# MIB STD 2 Retrofit New Discussion



## nathankferguson (May 9, 2015)

There are so many chopped up and weird posts about retrofitting this guy into older vehicles, so I wanted to try and get some updated information out and receive some more input from you guys too. If you would like to comment about a point, just designate please. (And sorry, a lot of these are just as they enter my head)

1. This post is mostly going to regard the 'Composition Media'. IMO, this retrofit seems to make the most sense because the Discover Media AFAIK is basically just adding NAV and stuff for a lot more retrofitting headache. With Android Auto and Carplay (which most people would be desiring) on either, this seems like an obvious choice.

2. There is a lot of discussion around the Component Protection and physically modding the radios in order to turn these into 'plug-n-play'. In theory this would be the simplest solution, but I cannot find any guys posting their results from purchasing one of these (please correct me if I am wrong). Also, you can pickup a Composition Media from $150-$350 on eBay all day long. These 'pre-hacked' radios are upwards of $1200 and nearly always ship from Europe.

3. I've seen posters say some VW dealers will remove protection, while others will not. Is this still the case across the board? Do we just find a dealership who will say yes finally?

4. In addition to Component Protection removal, there is the possibility that certain 'services' will not be activated on the radio. You may have Carplay activated but not Android Auto, etc. 

5. This leads to 'Car-Net'. I am not a Car-Net user so I do not have the knowledge of how this works fully. Supposedly this ties in to your VIN and provides services that are model specific. This must be activated at the dealership based upon your vehicle. If retrofitting, this seems like one of the most unlikely things for the dealer to do. ODIS throws codes or so I have heard of.

My GOAL for this thread would be to eventually provide as much detail to other people who are looking to upgrade.

Please feel free to respond to these questions, thoughts, and inform me of updates, correction, etc.

THANKS GUYS


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

nathankferguson said:


> There are so many chopped up and weird posts about retrofitting this guy into older vehicles, so I wanted to try and get some updated information out and receive some more input from you guys too. If you would like to comment about a point, just designate please. (And sorry, a lot of these are just as they enter my head)
> 
> 1. This post is mostly going to regard the 'Composition Media'. IMO, this retrofit seems to make the most sense because the Discover Media AFAIK is basically just adding NAV and stuff for a lot more retrofitting headache. With Android Auto and Carplay (which most people would be desiring) on either, this seems like an obvious choice.
> 
> ...




MIB2 PQ Retrofit Kits are now available on our online store. In stock and ready to ship.

All features working, including HD radio, Satellite Radio with Travellink, Navigation, Carplay, etc. Also works with the stock MFD (white letter MFD+ only).

Backup camera compatibility coming at a later date.

We have not tried this yet in a vehicle with Car-Net, so can't talk as to compatibility with Car-Net.

https://eurozonetuning.com/products/vw-discover-media-plus-mib2-pq-retrofit-kit-w-apple-carplay




























https://eurozonetuning.com/products/vw-discover-media-plus-mib2-pq-retrofit-kit-w-apple-carplay

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## 84vw (Sep 27, 2005)

So when those units are all sold out and the thread is two years old, how would a person retrofit the MIB2 PQ with Nav into their 2012 golf TDI with factory nav? Going from a 2017 Jetta with a non-nav version of this radio, and a back up camera, to the 2012 Golf has me wanting a back up camera and the better features of the MIB2 PQ, and now with nav, I need to get the nav version.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

84vw said:


> So when those units are all sold out and the thread is two years old, how would a person retrofit the MIB2 PQ with Nav into their 2012 golf TDI with factory nav? Going from a 2017 Jetta with a non-nav version of this radio, and a back up camera, to the 2012 Golf has me wanting a back up camera and the better features of the MIB2 PQ, and now with nav, I need to get the nav version.


We will have MIB2 PQ kits back in stock in 1-2 weeks.

Thanks!
Bill


----------

